# One of These Babies is Ours!



## PinkDaisies (Jan 2, 2021)

Hello! We lost our 2 beloved Havanese 6 weeks apart in the spring. Sniff. I have some good news to share! The litter we put a deposit on arrived on July 23! One of these little babies is ours!!! We have the pick of the litter.

There are 2 girls and 2 boys. I can't stop looking at their photos and imagining what they will look like when older. Obviously, color is the least important but it's still fun to think about and research. The dad is a red tri color and the mom is cream and apricot. Is it pretty likely they will all change to some version of cream?

We have a young male miniature poodle (he will be 10 mos by the time we pick up our new pup) who is very active. He has the best temperament of any dog we have ever had (2 Havanese and 2 Bichons in our past). He is so friendly to both dogs and people and he isn't afraid of fireworks, thunder, etc. We've worked hard to continue with his socializing. So, what temperament should we be looking for to give us the best chance at a good fit for both dogs? Does it matter if we pick a female or a male?


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

beautiful coloring on all of them!!! The breeder is your best bet on temperament matching with your poodle's personality. Talk to the breeder a lot, especially if you are far away and can't visit. Can you visit?


----------



## PinkDaisies (Jan 2, 2021)

morriscsps said:


> beautiful coloring on all of them!!! The breeder is your best bet on temperament matching with your poodle's personality. Talk to the breeder a lot, especially if you are far away and can't visit. Can you visit?


Yes. We can visit when they are about 6 weeks.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I answered in a different thread but I missed these pictures! They are all beautiful puppies!


----------



## PinkDaisies (Jan 2, 2021)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I answered in a different thread but I missed these pictures! They are all beautiful puppies!


Sorry for the duplicate. I was awaiting approval for this one and realized I hadn't posted twice in the Introduce Yourself section. By the time I came back here to delete this someone had already commented! Oops.

Anyhow, I think they are beautiful, too. Again, I know color is the least important thing but it is fascinating how havanese can change. Of the 2 we had, one was a sable and changed to a cream. The other was black and white and didn't change. Do you think these little nuggets will retain some of their coloring or will they eventually become cream as well?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

It’s impossible to guess from puppy pictures of sables, how much color they will retain into adulthood. You need to look at the parents and other dogs in the line, snd ask the breeder for her best guess! There ARE red sables that remain very red, though…


----------



## PinkDaisies (Jan 2, 2021)

krandall said:


> It’s impossible to guess from puppy pictures of sables, how much color they will retain into adulthood. You need to look at the parents and other dogs in the line, snd ask the breeder for her best guess! There ARE red sables that remain very red, though…


I figured but I thought I'd ask. 

These are the parents.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

PinkDaisies said:


> I figured but I thought I'd ask.
> 
> These are the parents.


Well, you've got a dark one and a light one! So it's hard to guess from that! LOL! I'd ask the breeder for her best guess based on her experience with these dogs!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh lucky you! Such beautiful pups!


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

What gorgeous puppies and parents! Thanks for posting😊. I hope whoever you end up with helps mend some of the heartache from losing your two previous havanese❤


----------



## PinkDaisies (Jan 2, 2021)

Thank you so much! You are very kind. Murphy (14) was expected as he had been diagnosed with CHF in June 2020. It's Tucker (13.75) that I am still processing. He died quickly after it was discovered he had a splenic hemangiosarcoma and it had burst. We couldn't have someone come to our home like we did with Murphy and we couldn't go into the vet to be with him at the end. We held him in our car for maybe 5 minutes before he was taken away. It was so fast and painful and shocking.


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

PinkDaisies said:


> Thank you so much! You are very kind. Murphy (14) was expected as he had been diagnosed with CHF in June 2020. It's Tucker (13.75) that I am still processing. He died quickly after it was discovered he had a splenic hemangiosarcoma and it had burst. We couldn't have someone come to our home like we did with Murphy and we couldn't go into the vet to be with him at the end. We held him in our car for maybe 5 minutes before he was taken away. It was so fast and painful and shocking.


Oh my, that is just so awful😞

I guess you had already begun the grieving process with Murphy when he was diagnosed, not that it makes his loss any easier, but it allows some kind of emotional preparedness. But to have such a brutal shock with a Tucker (and so close to losing Murphy) would add a whole other level to rawness to his passing. 

I am so sorry this happened to you. Xx


----------



## PinkDaisies (Jan 2, 2021)

Thank you. My poodle puppy has helped but I miss having a Havanese baby in my life. So, this is very exciting.


----------



## NotAMuggle (Dec 4, 2020)

PinkDaisies said:


> Sorry for the duplicate. I was awaiting approval for this one and realized I hadn't posted twice in the Introduce Yourself section. By the time I came back here to delete this someone had already commented! Oops.
> 
> Anyhow, I think they are beautiful, too. Again, I know color is the least important thing but it is fascinating how havanese can change. Of the 2 we had, one was a sable and changed to a cream. The other was black and white and didn't change. Do you think these little nuggets will retain some of their coloring or will they eventually become cream as well?


I have a red sable who at 7 months is just as dark red as the day we brought her home at 10 weeks old. I think it's possible that they could retain color, your breeder definitely knows best though! I do remember reading to look at the fur color around their eyes and that could give you a hint of what their "final" color will be or will lighten to 🙂


----------



## PinkDaisies (Jan 2, 2021)

NotAMuggle said:


> I have a red sable who at 7 months is just as dark red as the day we brought her home at 10 weeks old. I think it's possible that they could retain color, your breeder definitely knows best though! I do remember reading to look at the fur color around their eyes and that could give you a hint of what their "final" color will be or will lighten to 🙂


She is absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## PinkDaisies (Jan 2, 2021)

I think it's possible that they could retain color, your breeder definitely knows best though!


I just asked the breeder about it. Since this is the first litter for the parents, she says it's too hard to predict. I'm going to expect our pup to fade.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

NotAMuggle said:


> I have a red sable who at 7 months is just as dark red as the day we brought her home at 10 weeks old. I think it's possible that they could retain color, your breeder definitely knows best though! I do remember reading to look at the fur color around their eyes and that could give you a hint of what their "final" color will be or will lighten to 🙂


Absolutely! But the puppies in these photos are too young to see any color change around the eyes or at the base of the hair yet.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

PinkDaisies said:


> I think it's possible that they could retain color, your breeder definitely knows best though!
> 
> 
> I just asked the breeder about it. Since this is the first litter for the parents, she says it's too hard to predict. I'm going to expect our pup to fade.


Your puppy will be beautiful either way, and it will be fun to watch what happens!


----------



## PinkDaisies (Jan 2, 2021)

krandall said:


> Your puppy will be beautiful either way, and it will be fun to watch what happens!


Absolutely!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

PinkDaisies said:


> Absolutely!


My puppy is a clear red, and they also change color. I THINK he is planning to darken even more, but that is a TOTAL guess since is dad is gold sable and his mom is a black and white parti. I think all his red parts will end up the color of his ears. I do know his grand sire, who is a clear red, (where the red came from on that side) and HE is sort of a medium red. But he has thrown everything from deep, Irish setter red to light cream. Ducky is DEFINITELY not going to be cream, and his ears and around his eyes are quite dark red. So I THINk he is going to darken up quite a bit. He's already a LOT darker than when he was born!!!

This was his color at birth:









This is his color now!:


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

krandall said:


> My puppy is a clear red, and they also change color. I THINK he is planning to darken even more, but that is a TOTAL guess since is dad is gold sable and his mom is a black and white parti. I think all his red parts will end up the color of his ears. I do know his grand sire, who is a clear red, (where the red came from on that side) and HE is sort of a medium red. But he has thrown everything from deep, Irish setter red to light cream. Ducky is DEFINITELY not going to be cream, and his ears and around his eyes are quite dark red. So I THINk he is going to darken up quite a bit. He's already a LOT darker than when he was born!!!
> 
> This was his color at birth:
> View attachment 175448
> ...


I love this last pic of Ducky😍. He looks so snuggly and sleepy and without a care in the world🥰


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

LOL! He does know how to relax!


----------



## PinkDaisies (Jan 2, 2021)

krandall said:


> My puppy is a clear red, and they also change color. I THINK he is planning to darken even more, but that is a TOTAL guess since is dad is gold sable and his mom is a black and white parti. I think all his red parts will end up the color of his ears. I do know his grand sire, who is a clear red, (where the red came from on that side) and HE is sort of a medium red. But he has thrown everything from deep, Irish setter red to light cream. Ducky is DEFINITELY not going to be cream, and his ears and around his eyes are quite dark red. So I THINk he is going to darken up quite a bit. He's already a LOT darker than when he was born!!!
> 
> This was his color at birth:
> View attachment 175448
> ...


Ducky is beautiful.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

PinkDaisies said:


> Ducky is beautiful.


Thanks


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I thought my red puppy had just lightened but it turns out he is always changing! Some spots get darker while others get lighter and then it changes all over again. It’s subtle and slow so I don’t notice until I look at past pictures or he gets a haircut. I have a little folder on my phone of Havanese haircut pics for the groomer, and I accidentally added a photo of Sundance to the folder because I didn’t think it was him! Later I recognized the background of the photo and remembered it was Sundance. 

At some point I read that if a red puppy lightens, they often stay pretty light, so when I realized he was changing I was surprised, even though it was right in front of me  It’s really fun to watch. 

I have a soft spot for red Havanese because my kids have red hair. Like Sundance, both of them have also gone through many shades of red! No one in DH’s family has color changing hair, and I don’t, either, so we have no idea where it came from.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I thought my red puppy had just lightened but it turns out he is always changing! Some spots get darker while others get lighter and then it changes all over again. It’s subtle and slow so I don’t notice until I look at past pictures or he gets a haircut. I have a little folder on my phone of Havanese haircut pics for the groomer, and I accidentally added a photo of Sundance to the folder because I didn’t think it was him! Later I recognized the background of the photo and remembered it was Sundance.
> 
> At some point I read that if a red puppy lightens, they often stay pretty light, so when I realized he was changing I was surprised, even though it was right in front of me  It’s really fun to watch.
> 
> I have a soft spot for red Havanese because my kids have red hair. Like Sundance, both of them have also gone through many shades of red! No one in DH’s family has color changing hair, and I don’t, either, so we have no idea where it came from.


Yes, that can happen too! Sometimes quite dramatically!


----------



## PinkDaisies (Jan 2, 2021)

I have updated photos of the pups. They are all so cute.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Adorable!


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

PinkDaisies said:


> I have updated photos of the pups. They are all so cute.


So cute!


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

The are all gorgeous😍


----------

